# Anyone ever hitch 99W Eugene to Corvallis?



## JohnMA (Mar 30, 2017)

I tried the 99E last summer Eugene to Salem and had no luck, ended up walking most of the way then over to the 5. Just wondering if anyones had any luck on 99W. Bout to hit that ass in a couple days.


----------



## Rob Nothing (Mar 30, 2017)

It was a walking road for me too.


----------

